# Nice day for a buff up!



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

So had the RS for a week now..... Time to undo some of the previous owners abuse!

Bodywork isn't bad but lots of tar spots and lots of fallout for Iron X to work on!
Plus the swirls......





And after a few hours (only minor corrections today) this!





 


Not the best pics (iPhone) but you get the idea...


----------



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

Very nice. Have you sealed it with anything ? I find acrylic sealants seem to work better on lighter colours than a wax.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Very nice indeed! Nice beading :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ta...

I use Megs Sealant then give it a wax....


----------

